

An investor's take on Microsoft - iqster
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-complete-transcript-of-david-einhorns-speech-at-the-ira-sohn-conference-2011-6?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29

======
iqster
This is the full-text of the speech given by David Einhorn (of Greenlight
Capital) at the recent Ira Sohn conference. Einhorn discusses his Microsoft
holdings and talks about the company's performance in some depth. I'm a big
fan of Einhorn - he wrote the book "Fooling some of the people all of the
time."

